# Would you prefer to possess mysteries of the world or secrets of the heart?



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Would you prefer to possess mysteries of the world or secrets of the heart?


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Secrets of the heart


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Mysteries of the world. The greatest secret of the heart to be discovered in recent times is atrial natriuretic peptide:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atrial_natriuretic_peptide*

However, all in all, I'd sooner know what caused the fall of the Mayan civilization.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, would you want to know more about THIS? Or this?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'd rather have a jetpack.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Mysteries of the world. Secrets of the heart will probably lead to madness or depression, or both.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I'd rather have a jetpack.


I'd rather have a flapjack.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Air said:


> Mysteries of the world. Secrets of the heart will probably lead to madness or depression, or both.


On the contrary - perhaps mysteries of the world hide many terrible truths and at the same time provide no answer about how to espace from them and find peace. By knowing secrets of the heart you would become aware of ways to find peace and happiness of heart, how to gain it for yourself and give it to others, you would also learn if knowing mysteries of the world is neccessary for the heart.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Aramis said:


> On the contrary - perhaps mysteries of the world hide many terrible truths and at the same time provide no answer about how to espace from them and find peace. By knowing secrets of the heart you would become aware of ways to find peace and happiness of heart, how to gain it for yourself and give it to others, you would also learn if knowing mysteries of the world is neccessary for the heart.


The main problem with this argument is that the heart is, basically, a very complex, but a rather inarticulate muscle. It pumps blood around your body. If there's a soul, and the soul has a seat, the seat lies in the brain, not the heart.

The heart is a bit of a doofus. If it could speak, all it would do is lecture you about smoking and drinking.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a scientist so this one's a no brainer.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Does "Secrets of the Heart" give me the power to make women fall hopelessly in love with me?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> The main problem with this argument is that the heart is, basically, a very complex, but a rather inarticulate muscle. It pumps blood around your body. If there's a soul, and the soul has a seat, the seat lies in the brain, not the heart.
> 
> The heart is a bit of a doofus. If it could speak, all it would do is lecture you about smoking and drinking.


 ssssssssss
ok


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I *do* know what you are getting at, of course. Can science explain the experience of being in love? Here's an attempt--I don't really know enough about psychology or physiology to evaluate it:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limerence*


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> Does "Secrets of the Heart" give me the power to make women fall hopelessly in love with me?


Well, well, well! Nobody should fall in love *Hopelessly*. A person in love should be hopeful, and strive for long term happiness.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> ssssssssss
> ok


How did you get away with posting only two letters?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

violadude said:


> How did you get away with posting only two letters?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Violadude can you read this? Perhaps this will help.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Secrets of the heart. Then I'd understand emotions, which are more to the source than the mysteries of the world, which may have the ability to inspire emotions, but not directly. 

Though it might kind of ruin the fun in life to have the secret to either of these. I mean, mastery over emotions might provide endless possibilities, but still, its cheating!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

violadude said:


> How did you get away with posting only two letters?


Look closer .


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

There should be a thread made using just this. Now only select people can understand what blank walls would mean.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


>


oh I see what you did there, wow I feel stupid

oh


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The implication is that the secrets of the heart are not of the world. That's very romantic of you Aramis. You'll do well for yourself.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Would you prefer to possess mysteries of the world or secrets of the heart?


It's the secrets of _my_ heart I would like to know and understand. I pretty much know what makes me laugh (lots of things), but I am still sometimes surprised at what makes me weep.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I already possess the secrets of the heart, therefore I don't really care for the mysteries of the world.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

IMO, the human heart is a very scary place, and to know its secrets would probably ruin me. 

But it's a price I'm willing - eager - to pay.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> I already possess the secrets of the heart


Good wine?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd rather have $$$$$$$$$.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mysteries....I'd like to know how can Almaviva avoid pooping

Martin, curious.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

From apopular radio show in the days of my youth comes "Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've already used that white font on several other posts many months ago. Not many noticed I think? 

Well personally, I would really want to know the secrets of the heart/mind, because I would want to in particular understand the hearts/minds of men.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

GoneBaroque said:


> From apopular radio show in the days of my youth comes "Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men".


Only the Shadow knows!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I *do* know what you are getting at, of course. Can science explain the experience of being in love? Here's an attempt--I don't really know enough about psychology or physiology to evaluate it:
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limerence*


Huh. Good article, but it sounds like they are trying not just to explain love, but to reclassify it as a mental disorder! And call me old fashioned, but I prefer 'beloved' to 'limerent object'. 

Right now I'd like to possess a cure for insomnia...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Regarding the posts above:



> _Limerence
> _
> lim·er·ence
> ˈlimərəns/
> ...


*taps chin in deep thought* Hm... I made a new word.

_Necrolimerence_

The state of being infatuated or obsessed with a deceased person, typically experienced involuntarily and uniquely characterized by a conscious awareness of the impossibility of reciprocation that leads to a state of perpetual existential angst.

:tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Regarding the posts above:
> 
> *taps chin in deep thought* Hm... I made a new word.
> 
> ...


Nice coinage!

It's a sticky wicket, but very likely the inspiration for much creativity and scholarship.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Hearts belong to the world. If you learn mysteries of the world than by extension you'll learn secrets of the heart. 

So it's mysteries of the world for me.Yep, I want both and it's probably obvious.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Figleaf said:


> Nice coinage!
> 
> It's a sticky wicket, but very likely the inspiration for much creativity and scholarship.


teehee!

TalkClassical certainly would have a number of cases of necrolimerence among its numbers *ahem*


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

By "secrets to the heart", are we talking physical heart or metaphorical heart? 
One being related to health and the blood pumping around your body this second. The other being the secrets of love, romantic, friendships and intimacy? 

I think science has answers to both of those to some degree. But then saying this could turn into a long pointless discussion.

I think I'll pick Mysteries of the world because we still don't know what is really at the bottom of the ocean, and geography is very interesting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Secrets of the heart


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Secrets of the heart: ME, ME! IT'S ALL ABOUT MEEEEE!!!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I just thought to clarify, I think of the world in a wider sense, more like the universe (the endless possiblilities), and I think any type of the heart's secret falls within such a large framework.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> By "secrets to the heart", are we talking physical heart or metaphorical heart?
> One being related to health and the blood pumping around your body this second. The other being the secrets of love, romantic, friendships and intimacy?
> 
> I think science has answers to both of those to some degree. But then saying this could turn into a long pointless discussion.
> ...


I wish you could have sat my GCSE for me. I got an E.


----------

